# [SOLVED] Polskie znaki w man na terminalu Gnome w UTF-8

## wowar

Po zmianie kodowania na UTF-8 nie mogę poprawnie wyświetlić polskich znaków na stronach man zarówno w terminalu Gnome jak również xterm.

W konsoli nie mam takich problemów. Strony man wyświetlają się poprawnie. Czy ktoś miał podobny problem i znalazł rozwiązanie?Last edited by wowar on Fri Aug 17, 2007 5:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cinek810

hym.. a masz xterm z flaga unicode? i uruichamiasz go odpowiednio?

moze wiecej informacji uda Ci sie znalesc tutaj:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/utf-8.xml

----------

## wowar

Tak, xterm jest ustawiony z flagą unicode. Podany przez Ciebie dokument dokładnie przeczytałem i nie znalazłem żadnego rozwiązania w/w problemu. Brak poprawnego wyświetlania polskich znaków występuje wyłącznie podczas wyświetlania stron man.

----------

## cinek810

a pokaz moze swoj /etc/man.conf

Przepraszam, nie zalapalem z pierwszego postu ze chodzi tylko o manual.. choc napisales wyraznie

----------

## wowar

Proszę bardzo, choć chyba nie ma sensu wklejać całego pliku. Wklejam tylko ten najważniejszy fragment z konfiguracją NROFF

TROFF    /usr/bin/groff -Tps -mandoc

NROFF    /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc

JNROFF      /usr/bin/groff -Tnippon -mandocj

EQN      /usr/bin/geqn -Tps

NEQN     /usr/bin/geqn -Tlatin1

JNEQN    /usr/bin/geqn -Tnippon

TBL      /usr/bin/gtbl

# COL    /usr/bin/col

REFER    /usr/bin/refer

PIC      /usr/bin/pic

VGRIND

GRAP

PAGER    /usr/bin/less -is

BROWSER     /usr/bin/less -is

HTMLPAGER   /bin/cat

CAT      /bin/cat

----------

## cinek810

hym.. wyglada na to ze jest ok...

----------

## wowar

No właśnie też mi się tak wydaje  :Sad: 

----------

## cinek810

hym.. a moze sprobuj:

```

emerge man-pages-pl

```

----------

## wowar

Próbowałem, nic nie daje.

----------

## Arfrever

Zapisz ten odnośnik w katalogu domowym jako "test_A".

Zapisz ten odnośnik w katalogu domowym jako "test_B".

Czy możesz przeczytać treść któregokolwiek z tych plików?:

```
cd

man ./test_A

man ./test_B
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## cinek810

hym.. chcialem zobaczyc co to za pliki ale wychodzi blad z http: 403

----------

## wowar

Również nie mogę ściągnąć tych plików. Komunikat jak niżej:

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /test_A on this server

----------

## Arfrever

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> chcialem zobaczyc co to za pliki

 

Skrajnie krótkie, testowe manuale zawierające litery z polskimi znakami diakrytycznymi. Pierwszy jest w UTF-8, a drugi w ISO-8859-2.

W Konquerorze otwierają się poprawnie   :Smile:  .

```
cd

wget http://www.ffta.host.sk/test_A

wget http://www.ffta.host.sk/test_B
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## cinek810

ale to przeciez nie jest kwestia przegladarki tylko praw dostepu do pliku :)

RFC mowi:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 403 Forbidden
> 
>     The request was a legal request, but the server is refusing to respond to it. Unlike a 401 Unauthorized response, authenticating will make no difference.

 

----------

## Arfrever

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> ale to przeciez nie jest kwestia przegladarki tylko praw dostepu do pliku 

 

A `wget` działa? Według praw dostępu te pliki mogą być odczytywane przez wszystkich.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## cinek810

Dziala :)

BTW: Dlaczego tak sie dzieje? Pierwszy raz sie z czyms takim spotykam. Niby 4xx w HTTP to bledy klienta ale wydawalo mi sie ze na 403 nie mozna poradzic w ten sposob, szczegolnie ze wget chodzi tutaj przez port 80... Jak to dziala? Czy jest tak ze serwer http ustawia sie z pozwoleniem na otwieranie jakichs tylko typow plikow? Czy wget nie wysyla tak jak przegladarka naglowka http?Last edited by cinek810 on Tue Aug 14, 2007 10:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wowar

A wracając do tych dwóch plików....  :Smile:  Żadnego z nich nie mogę przeczytać używając man w terminalu Gnome bądź xterm. Jeśli próbuję przeglądnąć pliki poprzez cat, wtedy czytelny jest plik test_A. Co ciekawe, man na konsoli poprawnie odczytuje plik test_B.

----------

## Arfrever

 *wowar wrote:*   

> Żadnego z nich nie mogę przeczytać używając man w terminalu Gnome bądź xterm. Jeśli próbuję przeglądnąć pliki poprzez cat, wtedy czytelny jest plik test_A. Co ciekawe, man na konsoli poprawnie odczytuje plik test_B.

 

To dziwne. Może pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge --info

emerge -ptv groff man xterm
```

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> Dlaczego tak sie dzieje? Pierwszy raz sie z czyms takim spotykam. Niby 4xx w HTTP to bledy klienta ale wydawalo mi sie ze na 403 nie mozna poradzic w ten sposob, szczegolnie ze wget chodzi tutaj przez port 80... Jak to dziala?

 

Nie wiem.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## wowar

Wyniki emerge --info:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.2.11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Wyniki emerge -ptv groff man xterm

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] x11-terms/xterm-227  USE="truetype unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar" 0 kB 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3  USE="nls" 247 kB 
> ...

 

----------

## mwojc

Ustaw w /etc/man.conf:

```
NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -mlatin2 -c -Tutf8 -mandoc
```

U mnie zadziałało. Przepis wzięty stąd: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=179057

----------

## wowar

Działa! Wielkie dzięki! Szkoda tylko, że w tłumaczeniu dokumentacji dotyczącej kodowania UTF-8 nie podano właściwego ustawienia NROFF.

----------

## alfar

Mi działa, ale z manualami dostarczonymi wraz z pakietem 'man-pages-pl'. Nie chce jednak działać w przypadku np.: man emerge, czy man portage  :Sad: 

Dlaczego? i czy można ten problem rozwiązać aby jednocześnie działały wszystkie manuale?

----------

## RA6

 *Quote:*   

> Nie chce jednak działać w przypadku np.: man emerge, czy man portage  
> 
> Dlaczego?

 

```
NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -mlatin2 -c -Tutf8 -mandoc
```

Powyższy wpis konwertuje dokumenty man zapisane w kodowaniu iso8859-2 na utf8. Dokumenty odnośnie portage i emerge natywnie są w utf8, tylko program je konwertuje jak pozostałe. Nie znam metody na rozwiązanie tego problemu poza konwersją wszystkich manuali na utf8 i zrobienie sobie własnej paczki.

----------

## alfar

Co cóż, więc na razie zostanie tak jak jest. Dziękuję za odpowiedź  :Smile: 

----------

